# Is taurus out of buisness?



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I have been trying to check status of my repair on the Taurus web sight and unable to initiate the chat feature. It usually just pops up saying we are available. 
Not popping up anymore. Did they fire all the CS reps?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised. IMO, they never had a customer service function. You just had to keep calling until you maybe got someone after 20 or 30 or however many phone calls. They probably have so many guns shipped back for repairs, they got overwhelmed and decided just to pull the plug. Don't know, but wouldn't be at all surprised if their bills outweighed their revenues.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh I thought it was me I tried to chat to and it was gone, maybe they ran out of lies to tell us. Seems like a lot of the new ones are having troubles to , and it's funny over on the Taurus forum it's all ways the person never the gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

for sure. I was over there for about 2 months at one time complaining about how bad their CS was. I got flamed for saying that when everybody else there was talking about how great the turnaround was with the new CEO, etc. I finally figured out that is seemed suspicious that the site was populated probably by employees of Taurus who were just constantly talking up their junk. I didn't stick around for more than a couple months until I caught on to what it seemed they were doing. I'm sure the company was sponsoring the site and using employees to try to boost the image of the product. I was trying to get a replacement firing pin for a PT 22 that I had bought and put about 200 rounds through, then the firing pin snapped off. I do a lot of my own gunsmithing work and had already taken the firing pin out and only wanted to order a replacement. I would have paid for it, didn't really care. They wouldn't sell the part, nor would they sell it to a gunsmith. They wanted me to send the gun back for a free repair. Only problem was I would have had to pay the return shipping which was about $80 because nobody other than UPS or FEDEX will handle a handgun, so they charge the crap out of you for it. I wasn't going to spend the $80 to send back a used gun I had spent $160 for, so it got sold in a clearance auction I had a month or two ago, with a broken firing pin.

long story short, they have no customer service as far as I am concerned, and do not stand behind the junk they sell, despite how much they say they do.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> for sure. I was over there for about 2 months at one time complaining about how bad their CS was. I got flamed for saying that when everybody else there was talking about how great the turnaround was with the new CEO, etc. I finally figured out that is seemed suspicious that the site was populated probably by employees of Taurus who were just constantly talking up their junk. I didn't stick around for more than a couple months until I caught on to what it seemed they were doing. I'm sure the company was sponsoring the site and using employees to try to boost the image of the product. I was trying to get a replacement firing pin for a PT 22 that I had bought and put about 200 rounds through, then the firing pin snapped off. I do a lot of my own gunsmithing work and had already taken the firing pin out and only wanted to order a replacement. I would have paid for it, didn't really care. They wouldn't sell the part, nor would they sell it to a gunsmith. They wanted me to send the gun back for a free repair. Only problem was I would have had to pay the return shipping which was about $80 because nobody other than UPS or FEDEX will handle a handgun, so they charge the crap out of you for it. I wasn't going to spend the $80 to send back a used gun I had spent $160 for, so it got sold in a clearance auction I had a month or two ago, with a broken firing pin.
> 
> long story short, they have no customer service as far as I am concerned, and do not stand behind the junk they sell, despite how much they say they do.


Got the same impression there. Something is not kosher about their forum. They have to have some kind of financial interest in Taurus or something of the sort. How can the members there still defend the company after getting screwed over and over by them and be reading about all the new members complaints and problems . Totally one sided
. They fall back on the no bashing thing when ever you complain or vent your frustration. Then they ban you. Bunch of frauds.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> Got the same impression there. Something is not kosher about their forum. They have to have some kind of financial interest in Taurus or something of the sort. How can the members there still defend the company after getting screwed over and over by them and be reading about all the new members complaints and problems . Totally one sided
> . They fall back on the no bashing thing when ever you complain or vent your frustration. Then they ban you. Bunch of frauds.


site controlled by management and owners of Taurus brand. Seems pretty obvious that it's not on the up and up.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds like I lucked out last year. I was able to get a Taurus rear sight to put on my Rossi [since it is out of production] with no problem.

Maybe if you told them the gun's warranty was voided by another gunsmith, they might sell you parts.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

a sight would not be on their so called "restricted parts" list, which I think includes pretty much everything involved with the fire control group. They probably wouldn't think the risk of being sued over a defective rear sight or improper installation would be as great as they might fear from an improperly installed part in the fire control group. They have had several recalls on the semis for little things, like maybe the gun going off accidentally if it is dropped, things like that, and I think they probably have several lawsuits involving those defects, so they have basically taken the position that they won't sell "restricted" parts to anyone, but if you send the gun back to them, they will fix it for free. If you could get them to pay the shipping both ways, other than the supposedly long time it takes to get the gun repaired in most situations, it probably wouldn't be a bad thing. I just didn't want to spend 50% more for a used 22 which I wasn't already much impressed with anyhow. Besides, it's fun to bash their CS because when I tried to call (maybe 20 times) I never could get anyone on the phone. Seemed like during the day nobody ever answers a call.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> a sight would not be on their so called "restricted parts" list, which I think includes pretty much everything involved with the fire control group. They probably wouldn't think the risk of being sued over a defective rear sight or improper installation would be as great as they might fear from an improperly installed part in the fire control group. They have had several recalls on the semis for little things, like maybe the gun going off accidentally if it is dropped, things like that, and I think they probably have several lawsuits involving those defects, so they have basically taken the position that they won't sell "restricted" parts to anyone, but if you send the gun back to them, they will fix it for free. If you could get them to pay the shipping both ways, other than the supposedly long time it takes to get the gun repaired in most situations, it probably wouldn't be a bad thing. I just didn't want to spend 50% more for a used 22 which I wasn't already much impressed with anyhow. Besides, it's fun to bash their CS because when I tried to call (maybe 20 times) I never could get anyone on the phone. Seemed like during the day nobody ever answers a call.


Lifetime warranty but they do not pay for shipping to them after 90 day's. Cost of about $60 to$80 dollars depending on ups or fedex is your responsibility. For a $200 gun that looks to have many flaws is not a good choice. Plus up to 6 month wait for repair. The reason why no one answers the phone is because they are so overwhelmed with dissatisfied customers wanting information on returns and when they will receive their replacements. Not to mention the people who are waiting for their guns to be repaired after waiting months.


----------

